

Tim Berners-Lee tweets onstage from the 2012 Olympic Opening Ceremony - Isofarro
https://twitter.com/timberners_lee/status/228960085672599552

======
jonhendry
And he appeared there, sitting at a desk with a NeXT Cube, keyboard, mouse,
and monitor.

(Though I think the monitor was a prop, as it appeared to be glowing bright
yellow, which a bluish greyscale monitor shouldn't do. It was probably a shell
with a light inside, to illuminate him and act as a stadium-visible version of
monitor illumination.)

